# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Μώλου Δραπετσώνας (Drapetsona Docks report)

## George

Λοιπόν επειδή δεν βλέπω κινητικότητα ας κάνει κάποιος την αρχή: 

Σήμερα (21/1) στο Νέο μόλο ήταν το LOBO DOS MARES, το ΑΘΗΝΑ που αρχίζουν να του τοποθετούν τζάμια, το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ που μάλλον αρχίζει να βάφεται μπλε, το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ που έδενε την ώρα που ήμουν εκεί μαζί με τον Γιάννη με μπλε πλέον πλώρη και γυαλιστερά ύφαλα μετά την πλαστικοποίηση, ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ που ευτυχώς το πρώτο κατάστρωμα στο ύψος των παραθύρων ξαναβάφτηκε άσπρο, ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ που έδενε κι αυτός εκείνη την ώρα και δεν μπορούσε να ρίξει καταπέλτη λόγω ξύλων που υπήρχαν στην προβλήτα, η ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, η ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, το EMERLAND, το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ, το SILVER MOON, το OURANOS, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ και φυσικά οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ (στο οποίο κάποιος άνοιξε την πλαϊνή πόρτα και μπήκε μέσα με μπλε στολή).

----------


## George

30/1/2005

Όλοι οι γνωστοί θαμώνες πλην των: ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ (μεταφέρθηκε στον προλιμένα), ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ. Στο SILVER MOON έχει τοποθετηθεί και κάποια υπερκατασκευή πάνω από το πρώτο deck πρύμα.

----------


## che

Αν και βλεπω πολυ οτι στο συγκεκριμενο topic εχει να γραφτει κατι πολυ καιρο στο νεο μωλο αυτη τον καιρο απο γνωστα πλοια ειναι:

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑΝΗ
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ
POLARIS
MILLENIUM EXPRESS
ΠΑΤΜΟΣ
ΡΟΔΟΣ

----------


## che

Υ.Γ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ  8O 

ΙΟΝ
NAVE TRAILER
AEGEAN SUN
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ
ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## che

επισης αλλα δυο που ειχα ξεχασει:

Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ


Eφυγε το POLARIS(ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ)  :!: 


Νεα αφιξη το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ

----------


## che

εφυγε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ απο τον νεο μωλο και πηγε στο λιμανι του Πειραια μπροστα απο τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ.

----------


## George

Το POLARIS ήταν δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα και θα ξαναέρθει για λίγο στο Νέο μόλο.

----------


## che

IONIAN SKY 
ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ

στον νεο μωλο

----------


## fcuk

Ας κανουμε μια καινουργια σουμα!!! Εχουμε και λεμε:

Απο το πρασινο και προς τα μεσα....

1.SEA ANGEL
2.ΑΝΝΑ Λ.Κ
3.ΙΒΙΖΑ
4.ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ
5.BOA VISTA
6.MSC ANNIK
7.SAPPHIRE
8.GREENFIELD
9.OCEAN MONARCH
10.NEW CARIBBEAN PRINCESS (ΑΔΩΝΗΣ)
11.B.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ
12.ΠΑΤΜΟΣ
13.ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ
14.GREEN SPACE
15.STROFADES II
16.IONIAN SKY
17.ΡΟΔΟΣ
18.SALAMIS GLORY
19.ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ
20.DI LAY
21.OURANOS
22.ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ
23.ΒΕACON-3
24.ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ
25.ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑΝΗ

ΟΥΦ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μυτιλήνη και Σαρδίνια Βέρα δίπλα δίπλα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παρέα στον μόνιμο πλέον κάτοικο Μώλου ΔΕΗ, *Έλυρο*, και το *Ποσειδών Ελλάς* της HSW.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο Νέου Μώλου 26-11-07. (Επιβατικά και Cruiser)

*EASYCRUISE LIFE* - *AEGEAN TWO* - *ΕΞ. ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ* - *ΕΞ. ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ* - *ΣΑΡΔΗΝΙΑ ΒΕΡΑ* - 
*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* - *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ* - *ΑΡΗΤΗ* - *ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ* - *ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Νήσος Θήρα* έπεσε από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και βρίσκεται πλέον στον Μώλο ΔΕΗ, φρεσκοβαμμένο και ...απαστράπτον.  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέα παρουσία στο μώλο Δραπετσώνας, το Μιχαήλ Αρχάγγελος.

----------


## Apostolos

Και ανάμεσα απο τον Κοραή μας ήρθε και το Αγία Θεοδώρα
agia th.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη επέστρεψε στον μόλο Δραπετσώνας, μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Apostolos

Νέος τρόφιμος του ΝΜΔ το ΕΛΛΗ Τ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ο *Θεόφιλος* στον νέο μόλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και ξεκινήσαμε στο thread του Περάματος το φωτογραφικό δελτίο, ας κάνουμε το ίδιο και στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

Κυριακή λοιπόν 30-12ου και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*Αδ. Κοραής - Έλλη Τ. - Αγ. Θεοδώρα - Θεόφιλος - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Εξ. Σαντορίνη - Εξ. Πήγασος - Aegean Two.*

DRAPETSONA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ καλό το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ espresso venezia, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Apostolos

Και μιάς που το νόμισμα έχει 2 όψεις....
neos molos pryma.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ένα φωτογραφικό δελτίο του μόλου ΔΕΗ, της 30-12ου.

*Έλυρος - Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ - Hellenic Master - Σκόπελος - Νεάσα Εξπρές.*

DEH.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Αγ. Θεοδώρα* αναχώρησε από την Δραπετσώνα, ενώ νέοι ...θαμώνες του νέου μόλου (άραγε για πόσο καιρό ακόμα θα τον αποκαλούμε ...νέο  :Smile: ), 
είναι η *Μυρτιδιώτισσα* και η *Παναγία Σουμελά*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στον μόλο Δραπετσώνας τελικά το *Κεφαλλονιά* για την ετήσια του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας, *Κυριακή 13-1ου-08*, και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*Νεφέλη - Παναγία Σουμελά - Αδαμ. Κοραής - Ελλη Τ. - Θεόφιλος - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Κεφαλλονιά - Εξπρές Πήγασος  - Aegean Two.*

DRAPETSONA_2.jpg

----------


## jumpman

sth fwtografia fainetai deksia apo to AEGEAN TWO ena ploio pou oi tziminieres tou moiazoun polu me autes twn Ialussos kai Kamiros.Poio ploio einai?Fusika den perimenw na einai kapoio apo ta 2.

----------


## nautikos

Προκειται για το *Εστια Ι*, ενα πολυ ομορφο _reefer_ (πλοιο-φυγειο).

----------


## Ellinis

> sth fwtografia fainetai deksia apo to AEGEAN TWO ena ploio pou oi tziminieres tou moiazoun polu me autes twn Ialussos kai Kamiros.Poio ploio einai?Fusika den perimenw na einai kapoio apo ta 2.


Είναι ένα ψυγείο, νομίζω λέγεται ΕΣΤΙΑ Ι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας, *Κυριακή 13-1ου-08*, και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :
> 
> *Νεφέλη - Παναγία Σουμελά - Αδαμ. Κοραής - Ελλη Τ. - Θεόφιλος - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Κεφαλλονιά - Εξπρές Πήγασος  - Aegean Two.*
> 
> DRAPETSONA_2.jpg


Μήπως μας έχεις και μια κοντινή του ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ? Θα ήθελα να δω σε τι κατάσταση είναι μετά από τους καιρούς που έφαγε στο βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλοι *jumpman*, *Ellinis* και *ναυτικέ*, πρόκειται πράγματι για το *ΕSTIA I*, πιο κάτω σε σημερινή φώτο (δεξιά), στην οποία όμως δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο.  :Sad: 

DRAPETSONA_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εντώς ολίγου θα δέσει στο ΝΜΔ το Polaris

----------


## Νικόλας

nai epitelous to polaris edese stin drapetsona

----------


## Νικόλας

ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι επισκευη θα γινει και φετος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας, *Σάββατο 26-1ου-08*, και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*Νεφέλη - Παναγία Σουμελά - Αδαμ. Κοραής - Ocean Majesty -B. Κορνάρος - Θεόφιλος - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Κεφαλλονιά - Εξπρές Πήγασος :grin::grin::grin: - Perla - Πολάρις.*

Επίσης τα *Αικατερίνη Π.* και* Easycroise One* τα οποία δεν φαίνονται δυστυχώς στην φώτο.** 

DRAPETSONA_4.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Στο μωλο ΔΕΗ βρισκεται το *Gamma I*, πρωην _Shuttle I_. Λογικα θα μας αφησει για αλλα μερη. Τελικα αυτα τα δυο πλοια (_Shuttle I & II_) δεν μπορεσαν να στεριωσουν στη χωρα μας...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από το προηγούμενο δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας πριν 15 ημέρες δηλαδή, η μόνη άφιξη που είχαμε ήταν μόνο του *AQUA JEWEL*, ενώ αναχώρησαν αρκετά πλοία.

Δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας λοιπόν, *Κυριακή 10-2ου-08*, και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*Νεφέλη - Παναγία Σουμελά - Αδαμ. Κοραής - Ocean Majesty - Θεόφιλος - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Εξπρές Πήγασος :grin::grin::grin: - Perla.*

Επίσης τα *Aqua Jewel* (το κρύβει το Perla),και* Easycroise One* τα οποία δεν φαίνονται δυστυχώς στην φώτο.

DRAPETSONA_5.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέες παρουσίες στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, το *ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ*, το *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.* τα οποία μεθόρμισαν από το κεντρικό λιμάνι, 
καθώς επίσης και το *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ* που *όπως μας είπε* και ο φίλος *Leo* έφτασε σήμερα το απόγευμα και πήγε κατευθείαν Δραπετσώνα.

----------


## Leo

Έσπρέσσο... πειράζει που είσαι άπαιχτος στις φωτογραφίες? Φωτογράφος είσαι  :Razz: , εξαιρετικές και όχι μόνο οι " μακρουλές " και ο νοών νοείτο.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Νέες παρουσίες στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, το *ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ*, το *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.* τα οποία μεθόρμισαν από το κεντρικό λιμάνι, 
> καθώς επίσης και το *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ* που *όπως μας είπε* και ο φίλος *Leo* έφτασε σήμερα το απόγευμα και πήγε κατευθείαν Δραπετσώνα.




 Όχι μόνο μάγος της φωτογραφίας αλλά και αφεντικό είσαι εξαιρετικός το ξέρεις  
  Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι μπορώ να της πάρω της φωτογραφίες σου γιατί κάνω συλλογή από Φώτο γιατί όλες  είναι τιλιές υψηλής ποιότητας το ξέρεις  Έσπρέσσο γιατί δεν συμμετέχεις σε παρακαλώ στον διαγωνισμό Φωτογραφίας στη ιστοσελίδα http://www.digital-camera.gr/index.php  αν δε βγεις πρώτος να μην με λένε Βεγγάλη έμενα και θα σε υποστηρίξουμε νομίζω  …

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *Baggeliq* φυσικά και μπορείς να πάρεις (να κατεβάσεις καλύτερα) όποια φωτογραφία μου θέλεις για το αρχείο σου.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Φίλε *Baggeliq* φυσικά και μπορείς να πάρεις (να κατεβάσεις καλύτερα) όποια φωτογραφία μου θέλεις για το αρχείο σου.


 Σε ευχάριστο Espresso Venezia πολύ μονό για μένα θα τις έχω δεν θα τις δημοσιοποιήσω πουθενά μην φοβάσαι κάτι τέτοιο ….
 Το σκύφτηκες να συμμετέχεις σε αυτό διαγωνισμό η να της ανεβάζεις κι εκεί , σε παρακαλώ γιατί αξίζουν αλήθεια σου λέω αν θες ζεστό να θες ..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αρκετές αφίξεις και αναχώρηση μόνο του *Νεφέλη* από την Δραπετσώνα από το προηγούμενο δελτίο.

Δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας, *Σάββατο 16-2ου-08*, και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*Εξπρές Σκιάθος - Πηνελόπη Α. - Παν. Σουμελά - Αδαμ. Κοραής - Ocean Majesty - Καπ. Αλέξανδρος - Σαλαμίς Γκλόρυ - Θεόφιλος - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Επτάνησος - Εξπρές Πήγασος :grin::grin::grin: - Perla.*

Επίσης τα *Aqua Jewel* (το κρύβει το Perla),και* Easycroise One* τα οποία δεν φαίνονται στην φώτο, (όπως άλλωστε και στο προηγούμενο δελτίο  :Wink: )

DRAPETSONA.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Γεια σου ρε φιλε Espresso με τις ωραιες πανοραμικες σου! :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

ειχε δεν ειχε ο θεοφλος βρηκε παρεα και απο τα δεξια του.τη προηγουμενη φορα τη γλυτωσε απο το σαρδηνια..........τωρα?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο μόλο ΔΕΗ χθες, το *ΕΛΥΡΟΣ* (από μία γωνία που ομολογουμένως δεν κολακεύει ιδιαίτερα το πλοίο), και το *HELLENIC MASTER* της HSW.

MOLOS DEH.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γεια σου ρε φιλε Espresso με τις ωραιες πανοραμικες σου!


Μιας και στον φίλο *nautikos* αρέσουν οι πανοραμικές, να του αφιερώσω άλλη μία χθεσινή στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

Λεπτομέρεια : Προσέξτε το σινιάλο του γκαζάδικου που περνάει πίσω από το μόλο. Μας φέρνει στο μυαλό άλλες ...''χρυσές'' εποχές της ακτοπλοίας μας.

DRAPETSONA_2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλώς τον, έσκισες πάλι  :Very Happy: . Πριν σου πεί τα δικά του ο ναυτικός να σου πώ εγώ ότι ο Πολέμης ζεί έστω κι αν οι Χρυσσές Αμμουδιές τελείωσαν, φίλε  Espresso Venezia. Ας όψεται το ναυάγιο που ήταν μοιραίο για τις εξελήξεις της εταιρείας στην ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν το πιστεύω φίλε LEO χτές είχα μία συζήτηση με κάτι φίλους και είχα ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη για τους Πολέμηδες.

----------


## nautikos

Αφου ευχαριστησω για την αφιερωση, να πω οτι το εικονιζομενο τανκερ λεγεται *Hellas Warrior*. Παντως οι φουρτουνες και τα ναυαγια του _Πολεμη_ δεν σταματησαν στο *Χρυση Αμμος*, αλλα σχετικα προσφατα ειχαμε το μεγαλο ατυχημα (κοψιμο στη μεση) του τανκερ *Tasman Spirit*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέες παρουσίες στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας το *Σύμη* που ολοκλήρωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, και ο *Ταξιάρχης*.

----------


## noulos

> Αφου ευχαριστησω για την αφιερωση, να πω οτι το εικονιζομενο τανκερ λεγεται *Hellas Warrior*. Παντως οι φουρτουνες και τα ναυαγια του _Πολεμη_ δεν σταματησαν στο *Χρυση Αμμος*, αλλα σχετικα προσφατα ειχαμε το μεγαλο ατυχημα (κοψιμο στη μεση) του τανκερ *Tasman Spirit*.


Το εικονιζόμενο Hellas Warrior ανήκει στην Polembros, ιδιοκτησίας των ανηψιών του Αυγουστή Πολέμη, Αδαμάντιου και Σπύρου. Το σινιάλο μοιάζει πολύ με εκείνο της εταιρείας που είχε τα Χρυσή Αμμος. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στην Polembros το Π είναι κόκκινο σε λευκό φόντο και στην εταιρεία του Αυγουστή Πολέμη το αντίστροφο. Αυτή η εταιρεία είχε επανασυσταθεί πριν από 15 περίπου χρόνια με 3-4 φορτηγά αλλά δε γνωρίζω την συνέχειά της.
Το Tasman Spirit ήταν (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) το πλοίο που είχε προσαράξει στο Πακιστάν έχοντας μάλλιστα πιλότο και αρκετά μέλη του πληρώματος είχαν κρατηθεί από τις αρχές για πολλούς μήνες λόγω της ρύπανσης που προκλήθηκε. Το θέμα είχε αίσιο τέλος με την (μάλλον καθυστερημένη) εμπλοκή του τότε Υπ. Εξωτερικών. Επίσης πριν αρκετά χρόνια είχε βυθιστεί το γκαζάδικο Κατίνα Π (νομίζω στον Ινδικό).

----------


## nautikos

Μερικα στοιχεια για το ατυχημα του *Tasman Spirit* εδω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο μόλου Δραπετσώνας, *Δευτέρα 10-3ου-08*, και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*Εξπρές Σκιάθος - Παν. Σουμελά - Αδαμ. Κοραής - Red Sea - Ionian Sky - Σαλαμίς Γκλόρυ - Ταξιάρχης - Σαρδηνία Βέρα - Εξπρές Πήγασος :grin::grin::grin: - Aqua Jewel**.*

Επίσης τα *Παντοκράτωρ*,και* Ιεράπετρα Λ.*

MOLOS DRAP._10-3-08.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

καλη δουλεια γιωργο!!!απ οτι βλεπω ,το πλοιο μου ,ο κεντερης (επιμενω κεντερης γιατι θελω να το θυμαμαι μ αυτο το ονομα),αλλαξε θεση κι ηρθε πιο μεσα στο μωλο...........παντως το sardinia vera ακαθεκτο,δεν αλλαζει τις προτιμησεις του.παντα στενες επαφες με πλοιο της ΝΕL............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To *Eξπρές Σαντορίνη* επέστρεψε στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας μετά την ολιγοήμερη δρομολόγηση του *στις Σποράδες*, 
όπως ήδη μας έχει πει στο thread του πλοίου ο φίλος *jumpman*.

Eπίσης επέστρεψε στη Δραπετσώνα και η *Πηνελόπη Α.* αφού κατέβηκε από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. (*Στο τσακ την πρόλαβα*  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Rocinante

Μα καλα τι προλαβανε και της κανανε;;;

----------


## polykas

'Αποψη του Ν.Μ.Δ  22-3-2008.








2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο φίλε polykas άλλα κόλπα βλέπω... :shock:!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέος Μόλος Δραπετσώνας 23-3-08, και μόνη νέα παρουσία η *Παναγία Κρημνιώτισσα*, ενώ επανέκαμψαν η *Πηνελόπη Α*. και το *Εξπρές Σαντορίνη* από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και την προσωρινή δρομολόγηση στις Σποράδες, αντίστοιχα.

Περίεργη εικόνα η απουσία ...κίτρινου χρώματος (Σαρδηνία Βέρα) από το σημερινό δελτίο, μετά από πολύ, πολύ καιρό.

DRAPETSONA_4.jpg

*Παναγία Κρημνιώτισσα*, και δύο ...Εξπρές - μία εταιρεία - κοινό αβέβαιο μέλλον.  :Sad:  

DRAPETSONA_3.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πω πω πω, Ο Μ Ο Ρ Φ Ι Ε Σ !!!

Γέμισε ο μόλος ΔΕΗ ρε παιδιά, με γιαπωνεζάκια. :mrgreen:

AEGEAN HEAVEN_ELYROS.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Πω πω πω, Ο Μ Ο Ρ Φ Ι Ε Σ !!!
> 
> Γέμισε ο μόλος ΔΕΗ ρε παιδιά, με γιαπωνεζάκια. :mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4603


οπως τα βλεπω και τα δυο,δεν τραβανε και μια μετασκευη οπως του ελυρου και στο aegean heaven?αφου διπλα βρισκονται ,δεν θα κουραστουν τα παιδια..........:-D:-D

----------


## μιχαλης79

> οπως τα βλεπω και τα δυο,δεν τραβανε και μια μετασκευη οπως του ελυρου και στο aegean heaven?αφου διπλα βρισκονται ,δεν θα κουραστουν τα παιδια..........:-D:-D


Πες το αλλη μια φορα.... :Razz:  Γιατι ετσι θα γινει στο τελος και θα τραβαμε τα μαλλια μας ολοι. προς καλο βεβαια :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

φίλε Espresso να εισηγηθούμε στον υπουργό τουρισμού να το συμπεριλάβουν στον οδηγό με τα τουριστικά αξιοθέατα των γιαπωνέζων....!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Ελυρος μαζι με το Aegean Heaven σημερα (29.3.08) το απογευμα στο μωλο ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέος Μόλος Δραπετσώνας 29-3-08.

Οι μόνες αλλαγές σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο δελτίο, είναι η αναχώρηση της *Παναγίας Κρημνιώτισσας*, και η νέα παρουσία του *Απόλλων Ελλάς* δίπλα στα ''ομόσταυλα'' Εξπρές Πήγασος και Σαντορίνη.

----------


## captain 83

Το μεσημέρι έφυγε το Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρες για την Ρόδο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλος ΔΕΗ, 5-4-08, και *Παναγία* *Χοζοβιώτισσα*, και *Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ* (αλήθεια αυτό θα ξεκινήσει κάποια στιγμή ???) και στο ...φόντο ο (η) *Έλυρος*.

MOLOS DEH_2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Παναγία Σουμελά* και *Εξπρές Σκιάθος* αναχώρησαν από το μόλο Δραπετσώνας, καθώς και το *Ιόνιαν Σκάι* που πήγε για δεξαμενισμό στο Πέραμα.

Μόνες νέες παρουσίες τα δύο πλοία εκατέρωθεν της Πηνελόπης. *¶ρτεμις* και *Αegean Glory (Μυκήναι).*

DRAPETSONA_5.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Espresso Venazzia διωρθωσε την ημερομηνια 05/04/08 :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Αν βλεπω καλα πεφτουν οι τελευταιες πινελιες στην Ποπη

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν βλεπω καλα πεφτουν οι τελευταιες πινελιες στην Ποπη


εχει δουλιτσα ακομα,μην βιαζομαστε..........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Espresso Venazzia διωρθωσε την ημερομηνια 05/04/08


Αν διορθώσεις και εσύ το Ven*a*zzia !!!! :mrgreen:

Αστειεύομαι φυσικά. :mrgreen: Σε ευχαριστώ !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τίποτα το συνταρακτικό από το νέο μόλο, εκτός από την απελπιστική μοναξιά του πανέμορφου μου *Πήγασου* που μόνη παρέα πια έχει το Απολλών Ελλάς, 
μετά από την φετινή παρέλαση πλάι του τόσων και τόσων πλοίων.  :Sad: 

(Για τον φίλο μου *CAPETANIAS,* και μια μικρή ...τζούρα *Έλυρου. :mrgreen*

PLORES.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Το ΄΄μικρο ομορφο σκαρι΄΄ ξεκουραζεται διπλα στον Αδαμαντιο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Σήμερα* στο μώλο ΔΕΗ.

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*, *ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ*, και στο ...βάθος *ΕΛΥΡΟΣ*.

*ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ*, *ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ*, με φόντο το ...καπνίζον *AEGEAN HEAVEN*.

MOLOS DEH_1.jpg

MOLOS DEH_2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια ακομα φωτο του πλοιου
ALKYON [1].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια ακομα φωτο του πλοιου
> ALKYON [1].JPG


μιλαμε για σαπιλα..........

----------


## Nautikos II

Σωστος φιλε Γιαννη, ενα παραδειχμα παρακατω
ALKYON [2].JPG

----------


## polykas

*Pontos-Salamis Lines--*



12.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου εχουν σπασει ενα τμημα του τσιμεντενιου τοιχου του λιμενοβραχιονα προς το τελος και εχουν μπαζωσει μια λωριδα εξωτερικα αυτου. Λογικα κανουν καποιες εργασιες για την προστασια του μωλου απο τη μερια της θαλασσας. Καποιοι θα θυμουνται οτι εξωτερικα του μωλου υπηρχαν σε μεγαλο μηκος αυτου τεραστιοι ογκολιθοι. Πριν μερικα χρονια ενα Νοεμβρη νομιζω που εβγαλε ενα τρελο νοτια (που τα εκανε τα νοτια παραλια της Αττικης σπαραλια) αφανισε στην κυριολεξια ολα τα μπλοκια του ΝΜΔ! Μιλαμε εκανε τους τεραστιους ογκολιθους χαλικι στην κυριολεξια, πραγματικα απιστευτο.... Εκτοτε ο ΝΜΔ ειναι σχετικα απροστατευτος στους νοτιαδες.

Η πλακα ειναι οτι κατεβηκα μια μερα ΝΜΔ και ειδα καμια 10αρια φιλιππινια να εχουν αραξει στη μπαζωμενη μερια που βλεπει στη θαλασσα και να εχουν στησει γλεντι με φουφου, μπυρες και κολυμπι... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Το είδα σήμερα,αλλά δεν αναγνώρισα πιο είναι...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19208





...και ο Ταξιάρχης ''καπνίζοντας''...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19209

----------


## scoufgian

το Aegean 1

----------


## vinman

> το Aegean 1


Σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!

----------


## sylver23

στο οποιο χτιζουν και σαλονακι??πανω απο την γεφυρα απο οτι ειδα πριν 3 μερες

----------


## sylver23

ας το δουμε χωρις το  χτισιμο πανω απο την γεφυρα
21/09/2008

P9210765.jpg

----------


## dimitris

sylver23 εκτος απο την ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!
...
εχω την εντυπωση οτι και βαρκα να δεσει εκει θα παμε για φωτογραφια, α ρε Ελυρε κουσουρι που μας αφησες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

φωτο απο 21 /9, το santa maria αν και απο οτι ειδα πριν καμμια βδομαδα ακομα εκει ηταν

P9210748.jpg


και αλλο μια απο το αλεξανδρα Τ αν δεν κανω λαθος ,  που δεν ειναι πλεον εκει

P9210758.jpg

----------


## sylver23

*18 .10 .2008 
τι ειδαμε...*

*σκοπελος/αλκυων

*PA191831.jpg

*παναγια τηνου*

PA191832.jpg

*θασος 8*

PA191833.jpg

*αλεξανδρα τ*

PA191841.jpg

*και τελος αρχαγγελος*

PA191842.jpg

----------


## sylver23

*18.10.2008*

*παναγια χοζοβιωτισσα-περιμενωντας να παει για κατω*

PA191813.jpg

*το κρουαζιεροπλοιο αριων*

PA191817.jpg

*απολλων ελλας*

PA191824.jpg
*
santa maria 1-τελικα αυτο τι κανει εκει τοσο καιρο??*

PA191840.jpg
*
και τελος ολα μαζι-απολλων ελλας-σαντορινη-ταξιαρχης*

PA191836.jpg

----------


## vinman

Eξαιρετικές ολες sylver!!

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω πολυ μανωλη

----------


## MYTILENE

Καταπληκτικός ο φίλος sylver,επιτέλους λίγο διαφορετικές φώτο.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.!!!

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## sylver23

*και αφου ξανα ευχαριστησω ας βαλω και τις τελευταιες απο μωλο δεη*

_FLAG EPOS_

PA191827.jpg

PA191828.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

το σαντορινάκι, το απόλλων ελλάς και ο ταξιάρχης πρώτη μούρη στο νέο μώλο..

όλα.jpg


και το aegean 1 με τις εργασίες μετασκευής στο φούλ..

aegean 1.jpg
aegean1.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Γιατί αυτό έχει ίδια τσιμινιέρα με το θεολόγος π.?

----------


## giorgos....

πιθανόν γιατι είναι και τα δύο του ίδιου..

----------


## esperos

> Γιατί αυτό έχει ίδια τσιμινιέρα με το θεολόγος π.?


Γιατί  έχουν  τον  ίδιο  μπαμπά :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

να δουμε λοιπον απο ποιο κοντα το "Εξπρες Σαντορινη"
express santorini.jpg
το "Απολλων Ελλας"
apollon hellas.jpg
και το "Μυρτιδιωτισσα"
στο ΝΜΔ
mirtidiotissa.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο ρεπορτερ........

----------


## dimitris

> ωραιος ο ρεπορτερ........


ηταν και αλλοι ρεπορτερ στην περιοχη... φυγανε να πανε και αλλου για ρεπορταζ και δεν βρηκανε τον τοπο του εγληματος :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> ηταν και αλλοι ρεπορτερ στην περιοχη... φυγανε να πανε και αλλου για ρεπορταζ και δεν βρηκανε τον τοπο του εγληματος


αληθεια!!!χαρα στο κουραγιο τους να γυρισουνε ολο το τοπο.....

----------


## polykas

> να δουμε λοιπον απο ποιο κοντα το "Εξπρες Σαντορινη"
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21802
> το "Απολλων Ελλας"
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21803
> και το "Μυρτιδιωτισσα"
> στο ΝΜΔ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21804


*Και το SANTA MARIA I*

5.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Kαι ο "Ταξιαρχης"
taxiarchis.jpg
και το "Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα"
panagia chozoviotissa.jpg

----------


## sylver23

31.10.2008
ο ΝΜΔ οπως φαινεται απο το μωλο δεη..

PB011919.jpg

PB011920.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> 31.10.2008
> ο ΝΜΔ οπως φαινεται απο το μωλο δεη..
> 
> PB011919.jpg
> 
> PB011920.jpg


Καληνύχτα Sylver!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

N.M.D,NMD.jpgΑς τα θαυμασουμε κι απο Πλωρα:
CBNEXPRS.jpg
XOZO.jpg
SM.jpg
APOSANT.jpg

----------


## sylver23

19/12 και μια παρεα φωτογραφιζε απο τον μωλο της δεη μια αλλη παρεα απεναντι στον νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας

πηγασσος-σαντορινη-ταξιαρχης...3 αξιοπλοα σκαρια σε απραξια

PC192668.jpg

----------


## mitilinios

> 19/12 και μια παρεα φωτογραφιζε απο τον μωλο της δεη μια αλλη παρεα απεναντι στον νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας
> 
> πηγασσος-σαντορινη-ταξιαρχης...3 αξιοπλοα σκαρια σε απραξια
> 
> PC192668.jpg


Πάντως το μόνο από τα 3 πλοία που έχει αναμμένα φώτα είναι το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ετοιμάζεται να ξαναρχίσει δρομολόγια. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Στον ΝΜΔ επεστρεψε και το "Εξπρες Πηγασος" διπλα στο "Επτανησος" απο το κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια που βρισκοταν τις τελευταιες μερες.
pegasus_eptanisos.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινες εικονες απο Ν.Μ. Δραπετσωνας
AQUA JEWEL [8].JPG

ARION [1].JPG

EUROPEAN EXPRESS [1].JPG

HELLENIC TRADER [1].JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια παλιά φώτο απ την ταράτσα μου...
Διακρίνονται πολλά ανάμεσα τους και τα Πατμος και Ρόδος(αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που δεν πρόλαβα να τα φωτογραφίσω....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32966

----------


## polykas

*Εικόνα 28-10-2009*-

polykas 8-.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

ωραίος Γιώργο, ξαναζωντάνεψε επιτέλους το όμορφο αυτό θέμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> *Εικόνα 28-10-2009*-


Που σκαρφαλωσε παλι το ατομο ;;;;;
Ωραιος!!!

----------


## polykas

_Eικόνα 28-10-2009._

polykas-0.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

για να μαντέψω από που μπορεί να έχει βγει η φωτογραφία αυτή (για να προλάβω και τον rocinante που ίσως ρωτήσει), είναι από το δρόμο που κατεβαίνει σε εκείνο το ταβερνάκι που είναι μέσα στην θάλασσα και βλέπει από την μια το μώλο της ΔΕΗ, από την άλλη το ΝΜΔ και από την τρίτη την μικρή μαρίνα με τις βάρκες και τα καικια ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

Παιδιά το Silver Moon, στη φωτογραφία το πορτοκαλί πλοίο σε πρώτο πλάνο, είναι αδερφάκι του Αγία Γαλήνη των Μινοϊκών;

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και ειναι ένα απο 5 αδελφάκια...

----------


## Apostolos

Ισως και απο εκει αλλα υπάρουν και καλύτερα μέρη ψηλώτερα...

----------


## Tsikalos

Το ανώνυμο πλοίο τι είναι;

----------


## Apostolos

Ανώνυμο εννοείς το Aegean Odyssey?

----------


## Tsikalos

Ευχαριστώ

δεν είχα δει το thread. Τώρα το είδα και έχει γίνει πολύ δουλειά στο βαπόρι

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Νέος Μώλος αρχίζει να γεμίζει ευχάριστα και δυσάρεστα (για τα παροπλισμένα)

DRAPETSONA.jpg

Απο ΑΡ:

Απόλλων Ελλάς, Blue Moon, Easy Cruise Life, Εξ. Πήγασος, Rigel, N. Μύκονος, Salamis Filoxenia, Shuttle, Saronic Star, Princess Daphne, Κρήτη ΙΙ, Aegean Sky

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ ωραίο πανόραμα !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Από την συνολική φωτογραφία του ΝΜΔ που μας έδωσε πιο πανω ο Απόστολος, εγώ θα ξεχωρίσω ένα πλοίο που αγαπώ και φωτογράφισα (όσο μου επέτρεπαν τα ζούμ) στις 2.11.09 δίπλα στο Εξπρές Πήγασος. Δεν είναι άλλο από το *Rigel*.. το πιο φωτεινό αστέρι στο ΝΜΔ.

Καμαρώστε το.

P1260144NMD.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω καμάρι !!!! φτούσου !! :Very Happy: 
που να το δείτε και από  μέσα θα πάθετε πλάκα !

----------


## dokimakos21

*Την Δευτερα στον ΝΜΔ...*
*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-AEGEAN SKY-ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π.*

PB301488.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

εκει υπαρχουν πολλα καραβια που εχουν σκουριασει απο την ξεκουραση, ενω θα μπορουσαν να συμβαλουν στο να "καταπολεμηθει" το προβλημα στις "αγονες" γρμμες (αν και κατα την αποψη μου ο ορος <<αγονες>> δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει, γιατι ολοι ειμαστε πολιτες με τα ιδια δικαιωματα τελος off-topic....

----------


## Leo

Σε τρεις φωτογραφίες ο ΝΜΔ με
Easy cryise life & Santa Maria I

DSCN0260_1.jpg

με Salamis Filoxenia, Aqua Jewel & Daphne

DSCN0261_2.jpg

Τέλος με Daphne, Ionian Sky & Λισσός, κάτω απο τις νέες γέφυρες του ΟΛΠ, αποδειξη ότι έχουν ξεφορτωθεί στον ντόκο.

DSCN0262_3.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

μια εικόνα σήμερα για το τι επικρατεί εκεί γύρο !! :Very Happy: 
P1260498.jpg
νομίζω πως κάτι έγινε εκεί σήμερα κάποιο καραβάκι που ήταν η παροπλισμένο η υπό κατασκευή πειρε φωτιά 
P1260506.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Θα ήθελα να μάθω νεώτερα από τη μετασκευή του Salamis Filoxenia.Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν κάποιος ανέβαζε μια φωτογραφία του.

----------


## Rocinante

Μηπως ξερει κανεις τι ηταν στη γωνια του ΝΜΔ εως σημερα το πρωι;

meg.JPG

meg2.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις τι ηταν στη γωνια του ΝΜΔ εως σημερα το πρωι;
> 
> meg.JPG
> 
> meg2.JPG


 Είπα και εγώ θα σου ξέφευγε?? :Wink:

----------


## Mythos

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις τι ηταν στη γωνια του ΝΜΔ εως σημερα το πρωι;


Απάντηση : To ρυμουλκό ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ.

Εννοώ βέβαια ότι στην γωνία του νέου μώλου δένουν τα ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας με το Π στο φουγάρο όταν δεν έχουν υπηρεσία. Kαι άρα, όταν κάποιο ρυμουλκό αναχωρεί από εκεί δεν σημαίνει ότι κάτι ρυμουλκεί, απλά ότι αναλαμβάνει υπηρεσία.

----------


## Rocinante

> Απάντηση : To ρυμουλκό ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ.
> 
> Εννοώ βέβαια ότι στην γωνία του νέου μώλου δένουν τα ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας με το Π στο φουγάρο όταν δεν έχουν υπηρεσία. Kαι άρα, όταν κάποιο ρυμουλκό αναχωρεί από εκεί δεν σημαίνει ότι κάτι ρυμουλκεί, απλά ότι αναλαμβάνει υπηρεσία.


 Ναι αλλα δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο να αναχωρουν τα ρυμουλκα για το ADEN.

----------


## Mythos

> Ναι αλλα δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο να αναχωρουν τα ρυμουλκα για το ADEN.


Συνηθισμένο μπορεί να μην είναι, συμφωνώ, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και παράξενο. Επί παραδείγματι, μπορεί η εταιρεία του να έκλεισε κάποια συμφωνία για ρυμούλκηση μιάς πλατφόρμας, ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία που μπορεί να απαιτεί την παρουσία ρυμουλκού.

----------


## Rocinante

> Συνηθισμένο μπορεί να μην είναι, συμφωνώ, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και παράξενο. Επί παραδείγματι, μπορεί η εταιρεία του να έκλεισε κάποια συμφωνία για ρυμούλκηση μιάς πλατφόρμας, ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία που μπορεί να απαιτεί την παρουσία ρυμουλκού.


Δεν εχεις αδικο. Αλλωστε εκει δεν υπαρχουν και πλοια νομιζω που να ειναι υποψηφια για ανακυκλωση.

----------


## Mythos

> Αλλωστε εκει δεν υπαρχουν και πλοια νομιζω που να ειναι υποψηφια για ανακυκλωση.


Όχι, γενικά στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας σπάνια θα δέσει πλοίο που κατόπιν θα αναχωρήσει από εκεί για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.

----------


## Apostolos

Μιας που βαπόρια πάνε και έρχονται ας ρίξουμε μια ματια τι παίζει στον ΝΜΔ

Απο Αριστερα στα Δεξια...

EXPRESS SKIATHOS, NEFELI, EASY CRUISE LIFE, AEOLOS KENTERIS I, TAXIARCHIS, SANTA MARIA, IONIAN SPIRIT, ADAMANTIOS KORAIS, SALAMIS FILOXENIA, BRIDGE, APOLLON, PRINCESS DAPHNE, EUROPEAN EXPRESS, AEGEAN STAR, HELLENIC CARRIER


DRAPETSONA.jpg
(WRITTEN IN LATIN FOR OUR FRIENDS ABROAD  :Smile:  )

----------


## giorgos....

να κάνω μια ερώτηση? το BRIDGE σε ποιόν πουλήθηκε?

----------


## Leo

Στην Εταιρία που διαχειρίζεται και τον Απόλλωνα. Δηλαδή *αυτή*.

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ captain..

----------


## hayabusa

*ας ανακινήσουμε λιγο το θέμα για να δούμε μια άποψη του Μώλου της ΔΕΗ πριν από 1-2 ώρες. Για τους φίλους Απόστολο και Leo


*

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> *ας ανακινήσουμε λιγο το θέμα για να δούμε μια άποψη του Μώλου της ΔΕΗ πριν από 1-2 ώρες. Για τους φίλους Απόστολο και Leo*


Τα υπογλόσσια....Πεθαίνω λέμε...Τι είναι αυτή...????? :shock::shock:ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ...!!! Θα την έκανα κορνίζα σίγουρα...!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> *ας ανακινήσουμε λιγο το θέμα για να δούμε μια άποψη του Μώλου της ΔΕΗ πριν από 1-2 ώρες. Για τους φίλους Απόστολο και Leo*


 Καταπληκτικη γειτονα !!!!!!!

----------


## Sea Jet 2

san pinakas!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ti είπες τώρα...

----------


## vinman

*Χελλένικ Βόγιατζερ (Νήσος Ρόδος οσονούπω...) και Aegean Odyssey σήμερα το μεσημέρι!*.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87602

----------


## hayabusa

λίγες ώρες πριν, τραβηγμένη από το ΝΜΔ. για όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσει να βολτάρουν εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Οι σημερινοί επισκέπτες του Μώλου της ΔΕΗ

DSCN9177dei.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Μια πανοραμική του ΝΜΔ όπως ήταν χτες, από πολύ μακρυά, για τον κύριο Rocinante που τη ζήτησε (αν τη θέλεις σε μαγαλύτερο μέγεθος πες μου) 


*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Μια πανοραμική του ΝΜΔ όπως ήταν χτες, από πολύ μακρυά, για τον κύριο Rocinante που τη ζήτησε (αν τη θέλεις σε μαγαλύτερο μέγεθος πες μου)*


ΟΚ ευχαριστω καλυφθηκα  :Wink: 
Το Roro του Γκριμαλντι ηταν ο Φιδες; :mrgreen:

----------


## hayabusa

*κάτσε να στον φέρω λίγο πιο κοντά μήπως μπορέσεις να δεις 


*

----------


## Rocinante

> *κάτσε να στον φέρω λίγο πιο κοντά μήπως μπορέσεις να δεις*


 Ωωωω ρε χαλια...
Τελευταια φορα που τον ειχα δει ηταν προπερσι που ειχε δεξαμενιστει στη Συρα. Εκανε και κατι δοκιμαστικα στα ανοιχτα βαμενος γυαλισμενος σαν σουπεργκομενος ηταν. Φαινεται τελικα βρηκε καμια ζορικη και τον κατηντησε ετσι :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ιθακη

ας δούμε μια πρόσφατη με τις παρουσίες στον ΝΜΔ

IMG_7808.JPG

Εκ αριστερών:

Mega one, Πηνελόπη Α. , Επτάνησος, Κεφαλονιά, (Άγνωστο-Άνευ σημασίας), Έλλη Τ. , Salamis Filoxenia, Άρτεμης, Εξπρές Σαντορίνη. Ελλένικ Σπίριτ, Tycoon

και μία από ψηλά αφιερωμένη στον polykas
IMG_7806.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Στη Δραπετσώνα από πότε έχουμε να δούμε επιβατικό ανάλογου μεγέθους του Spirit;

Επίσης αυτή η φωτογραφία παρουσιάζει και ενδιαφέρον για τον Ακη Διονύση...αλλά μάλλον δεν την έχει δει ακόμα

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

> Στη Δραπετσώνα από πότε έχουμε να δούμε επιβατικό ανάλογου μεγέθους του Spirit;
> 
> Επίσης αυτή η φωτογραφία παρουσιάζει και ενδιαφέρον για τον Ακη Διονύση...αλλά μάλλον δεν την έχει δει ακόμα


Ειναι τα καινουρια βαγονια του Μετρο.Εχουν μεταφερθει ορισμενα κομματια σε Αμαξοστασια,αλλα θα Λειτουργησουν με την παραδοση των Νεων Σταθμων Του Μετρο Αγια Μαρινα,Αγια Βαρβαρα,Κορυδαλλος,Πειραιας.

----------


## ιθακη

> Στη Δραπετσώνα από πότε έχουμε να δούμε επιβατικό ανάλογου μεγέθους του Spirit;
> 
> Επίσης αυτή η φωτογραφία παρουσιάζει και ενδιαφέρον για τον Ακη Διονύση...αλλά μάλλον δεν την έχει δει ακόμα


Οχ ναι, τα ξέχασα αυτά..... Άκη-Διονύση για σένα τα είχα φωτογραφήσει και ξέχασα να τα ποστάρω

train.jpg

Πάντως αν είναι οι νέοι συρμοί του Μετρό, είναι χάλια.... οι καλύτεροι είναι αυτοί οι desiro (δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω καλά) στην γραμμή 3 που πάνε αεροδρόμιο (και μέσα είναι μονοκόμματοι από μπροστά μέχρι πίσω)

*spam off*

----------


## despo

PHOTO 012  despo   Δραπετσωνα.jpg11 χρόνια πίσω και βλέπουμε πολλά και όμορφα πλοία.

----------


## ιθακη

Με τον βαπόραρο το Άιλαντ να δεσπόζει και με το Σουπερφέρυ κοντά του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο μώλου Δραπετσώνας, _21 Απριλίου 2013_.

17_21-04-13.jpg___19_21-04-13.jpg___18_21-04-13.jpg

Οι συστάσεις θεωρώ περιττές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο σημερινός μόλος του ΣΕΜΠΟ φωτογραφημένος απο το ΝΜΔ τον Νοέμβριο του 2008, όταν είχαν αρχίσουν να γκρεμίζουν το τελωνείο.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος..

ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ 01 11-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0081.jpg

Δελτίο μώλου Δραπετσώνας, _03 Μαίου 2014_.

IMG_0104.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Eυχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Espresso Venezia.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mετά το Πέραμα τα πράγματα άρχισαν να ζορίζουν κ στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ. Στην πύλη μπήκε κουβούκλιο με φύλακα του ΟΛΠ ο οποίος ρωτά που πηγαίνεις.Δεν ξέρω αν πάντα θα αρκεί μιά δικαιολογία γιά να περάσεις μέσα...

----------


## ιθακη

Καιρός ήταν...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Mετά το Πέραμα τα πράγματα άρχισαν να ζορίζουν κ στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ. Στην πύλη μπήκε κουβούκλιο με φύλακα του ΟΛΠ ο οποίος ρωτά που πηγαίνεις.Δεν ξέρω αν πάντα θα αρκεί μιά δικαιολογία γιά να περάσεις μέσα...


Το είδα και δω το Σάββατο που πήγα με το γιο μου. :Apologetic:

----------


## andria salamis

> Το είδα και δω το Σάββατο που πήγα με το γιο μου.


καλυτερα ετσι, φιλε παντελη :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K όμως εξακολουθούν να μπσίνουν αμάξια με άτομα όπου ο ένας κάνει μάθημα οδήγησης στον άλλο!

----------


## andria salamis

21/11/14 χθές ο κατάπλους του Aqua Jewel,στο Ν.Μ.Δραπετσώνας.

DSC_2748.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΝΕΛ*όπλοια σε παράταξη, σήμερα, στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0718.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ_ και _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ_ σήμερα στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0044.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρωτομαγιά 2015, και στην Δραπετσώνα βλέπουμε τα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ, LUCKY STAR, ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, EUROPEAN EXPRESS. 

IMG_0019.jpg
_01/05/2015_

Δεν .....βλέπουμε, τα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ (πίσω από τον Πήγασο), ΑΚΟΥΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ και ΑΚΟΥΑ ΤΖΙΟΥΕΛ (ανάμεσα Θεόφιλου και Γιουροπίαν).

----------


## SteliosK

Δελτίο Nel Lines  :Razz: 
sk_0063.jpg

Golden ferry ΝΜΔ
sk_0061.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Μπορεί ο Νέος Μώλος και η γύρω περιοχή να είναι από τα πιο πολυφωτογραφημένα σημεία, όμως από αέρος αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν έχει τύχει να τα ξαναδούμε. 
Στο παρακάτω βίντεο μπορείτε να δείτε μια σύντομη πτήση πάνω από το χώρο φορτοεκφόρτωσης containers, το μώλο ΔΕΗ (με το ημιβυθισμένο Αλκαίος) αλλά και τον ΝΜΔ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ωραία φίλε αλλά θα λες το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ.

----------


## hayabusa

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ο δαιμων του autocorrect.. :-)

----------


## hayabusa

Ένα ακόμη drone video από το ΝΜΔ, γεμάτο με πλοία αλλά ένα κατά τη γνώμη μου να ξεχωρίζει. 

Πρόκειται φυσικά για το Express Santorini λίγες ημέρες πριν φύγει για πάντα από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα επιβατηγά πλοία που βρίσκονται στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας σε μία σημερινή φωτό.

IMG_0118.jpg
_16 Ιουλίου 2017_

Τραβηγμένη βέβαια "αφ υψηλού" από σημείο που θα πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε στο μέλλον να βλέπουμε φωτό από τον μώλο, μιας και σήμερα παρατήρησα έργα σε εξέλιξη για τοποθέτηση νέου φυλακίου και μπάρας, όχι εκεί που βρίσκονται τα παλιά φυλάκια, αλλά στο σημείο ακριβώς όπου αρχίζει ουσιαστικά ο μώλος.

----------


## andria salamis

> Τα επιβατηγά πλοία που βρίσκονται στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας σε μία σημερινή φωτό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183868
> _16 Ιουλίου 2017_
> 
> Τραβηγμένη βέβαια "αφ υψηλού" από σημείο που θα πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε στο μέλλον να βλέπουμε φωτό από τον μώλο, μιας και σήμερα παρατήρησα έργα σε εξέλιξη για τοποθέτηση νέου φυλακίου και μπάρας, όχι εκεί που βρίσκονται τα παλιά φυλάκια, αλλά στο σημείο ακριβώς όπου αρχίζει ουσιαστικά ο μώλος.


εγω 10ετια του 70 εκει πηγαινα,ειχε μια φιλη σπιτι!!!!τωρα εγινε πολυκατοικια,ας το κλεισουνε κανενα προβλημα!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εσύ Ανδριανέ μου μπορεί να μην έχεις πρόβλημα, τους έρμους όμως τους ....ψαράδες τους ρώτησες ???  :Sorrow: 

Κατά δεκάδες τους βλέπεις στην άκρη ειδικά του μώλου. Και μάλιστα από ότι έχω καταλάβει από προσωπικές εμπειρίες, περιέργως αυτοί αποτελούν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα για τους φύλακες και τους λιμενικούς, και όχι κάποιος που θα τους πει ευγενικά ότι πάει μια βολτίτσα απλά και μόνο για να χαζέψει τα παπόρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τραβηγμένη βέβαια "αφ υψηλού" από σημείο που θα πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε στο μέλλον να βλέπουμε φωτό από τον μώλο, μιας και σήμερα παρατήρησα έργα σε εξέλιξη για τοποθέτηση νέου φυλακίου και μπάρας, όχι εκεί που βρίσκονται τα παλιά φυλάκια, αλλά στο σημείο ακριβώς όπου αρχίζει ουσιαστικά ο μώλος.


Απλώς ήλθε η σειρά του διότι ποιά η διαφορά του από την ΝΕΖ ή τον μώλο της ΔΕΗ...Από την ώρα που μπήκαν οι Κινέζοι στο λιμάνι,ήταν αναμενόμενο.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν αφήνουν τους ψαράδες.Έτσι  του...κάπνισε σε κάποιον αρμόδιο ή είναι οι εμφανώς άσχετοι με τον χώρο;;
Θέλω να πιστεύω οι καραβολάτρες θα συνεχίσουμε να μπαίνουμε με τον α ή β τρόπο αφού ουσιαστικά δεν είναι ιδιωτικός χώρος όπως τα ναυπηγεία.
Θυμίζω ότι πριν  3-4 χρόνια πήγαν να βάλουν πάσο στο Πέραμα αλλά φαίνεται δεν ήταν πρακτικά εφαρμόσιμο.Αυτό όμως τίποτα δεν αποκλείει στο μέλλον.

----------


## a.molos

H αλήθεια είναι ότι και πριν απο 20+ χρόνια, εάν για κάποιο λόγο  δεν μπορούσες να μπείς στο ΝΜΔ, κάπου εκεί ψηλά, πάνω απο τις εγκαταστάσεις της πάλαι ποτέ  ΕΛΒΥΝ, υπήρχε ένας μικρός χώρος, πλατεία με δέντρα και παγκάκια, όπυ μπορούσες να αγναντέψεις, να φωτογραφίσεις και να διαλογιστείς με θέα τα παπόρια. Εχω να το επισκεφθώ από τότε, ελπίζω να μην αξιοποιήθηκε ως ακίνητο !

----------


## andria salamis

> Εσύ Ανδριανέ μου μπορεί να μην έχεις πρόβλημα, τους έρμους όμως τους ....ψαράδες τους ρώτησες ??? 
> 
> Κατά δεκάδες τους βλέπεις στην άκρη ειδικά του μώλου. Και μάλιστα από ότι έχω καταλάβει από προσωπικές εμπειρίες, περιέργως αυτοί αποτελούν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα για τους φύλακες και τους λιμενικούς, και όχι κάποιος που θα τους πει ευγενικά ότι πάει μια βολτίτσα απλά και μόνο για να χαζέψει τα παπόρια.


Γιώργο εγω εχω λύσεις,αν θελω να φωτογραφίσω τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια,για τους ψαράδες δεν με ενδιαφέρει,καθόλου μα καθόλου,πιστεψε με!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H αλήθεια είναι ότι και πριν απο 20+ χρόνια, εάν για κάποιο λόγο  δεν μπορούσες να μπείς στο ΝΜΔ, κάπου εκεί ψηλά, πάνω απο τις εγκαταστάσεις της πάλαι ποτέ  ΕΛΒΥΝ, υπήρχε ένας μικρός χώρος, πλατεία με δέντρα και παγκάκια, όπυ μπορούσες να αγναντέψεις, να φωτογραφίσεις και να διαλογιστείς με θέα τα παπόρια. Εχω να το επισκεφθώ από τότε, ελπίζω να μην αξιοποιήθηκε ως ακίνητο !


Noμίζω ότι είμαι ο πιό παλιός στον ΝΜΔ αφού τον "ανακάλυψα" το 1976 μισοτελειωμένο με πολλά μπλόκια σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους κ με τη θάλασσα να περνάει ανάμεσα.Ήταν τότε που μπατάρισε το ΣΟΦΙΑ μιά ώρα πριν ήμουν εκεί,το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ υπό συμπλήρωση κ το ΝΕPTUNIA (ex-DUKE OF ARGYLL) μόλις είχε έλθει από την Αγγλία. Ο χώρος που λες,υπάρχει κ από εκεί πρέπει να τράβηξε την φωτό ο φίλος EV.
Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια  ποτέ δεν είχε πρόβλημα να μπει κανείς στον μώλο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιώργο εγω εχω λύσεις,αν θελω να φωτογραφίσω τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια,για τους ψαράδες δεν με ενδιαφέρει,καθόλου μα καθόλου,πιστεψε με!!!!!!


Φίλε Ανδριανέ δεν είναι μόνο η φωτογράφιση γιά την οποία σαφώς υπάρχουν λύσεις στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις από μακρυά.Είναι  η φωτογράφιση από κοντά αλλά κ η επιθυμία να πλησιάσoυμε,να περιεργαστούμε το πλοίο.
Αλλά γιατί τα βάζεις με τους ψαράδες κ εγώ πώς θα δουλέψω; :Surprise:  :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

> Φίλε Ανδριανέ δεν είναι μόνο η φωτογράφιση γιά την οποία σαφώς υπάρχουν λύσεις στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις από μακρυά.Είναι  η φωτογράφιση από κοντά αλλά κ η επιθυμία να πλησιάσoυμε,να περιεργαστούμε το πλοίο.
> Αλλά γιατί τα βάζεις με τους ψαράδες κ εγώ πώς θα δουλέψω;


 Ε Μα θεατρο να παιζουμε,οι ψαραδες νοιαστηκαν για εμας!!!!!Εμεις γιατι? μας εχουνε χαλάσει πολλες φωτογραφίες και βιντεο!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ε Μα θεατρο να παιζουμε,οι ψαραδες νοιαστηκαν για εμας!!!!!Εμεις γιατι? μας εχουνε χαλάσει πολλες φωτογραφίες και βιντεο!!!!


Θα σου έχει τύχει,εμένα έχουν κάνει στην άκρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To Talaton την νύχτα ζήλεψε από το Θεόφιλος και έκανε ....βόλτες στο ΝΜΔ. Παρά λίγο απ' ότι λένε να έπεφτε επάνω στο Aqua Blue αλλά τα ρυμουλκά έσωσαν την κατάσταση.


Δεν γνωρίζω αν το μόνο πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε ήταν από το ΛΑΤΩ, πάντως αυτήν την ώρα (Σάββατο μεσημέρι) χαμός γίνεται από ρυμουλκά εν κινήσει στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, και μάλιστα όχι σε ένα μόνο σημείο αλλά σχεδόν σε όλο το πλάτος του.

01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01785.jpg21/6/18

ΑΝΕΜΟS κ PRINCE στον ΝΜΔ. Το πρώτο μάλλον θα μας αφήσει χρόνους...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μια σημερινή ματιά στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0002.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 23/12/2018_

----------


## Apostolos

Αναχώρησε το Aqua Blue προ ολίγου με την βοήθεια Ρ/Κ

----------

